# BOSTON | One Bromfield | 21 fl | Pro



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Another condo tower could spring up in downtown area*



> Suddenly, Downtown Crossing is becoming high-rise central.
> 
> A New York-based developer is preparing to file plans with the city for a tall condominium and apartment tower at the corner of Washington and Bromfield streets, the same intersection where the 60-story Millennium Tower is now under construction.
> 
> ...


----------



## DUBAI10000 (Dec 27, 2014)

isn't this the 3rd high-rise going up in Downtown Boston, Millennium Tower, the other tall one and now this one. It's insane to think that the Boston luxury market is doing so great, 90 percent o Millennium tower sold is an impressive feat, considering its not even open. WTC has only occupied about 80%


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

DUBAI10000 said:


> isn't this the 3rd high-rise going up in Downtown Boston, Millennium Tower, the other tall one and now this one. It's insane to think that the Boston luxury market is doing so great, 90 percent o Millennium tower sold is an impressive feat, considering its not even open. WTC has only occupied about 80%


Well one is residential and the other is an office tower. The office leasing market has yet to fully recover from 2008.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm sure, though, that the residential market would absorb a lot of luxury (and non-luxury) units before becoming anything like saturated. Boston is the San Francisco of the East, after all--lots of tech and education, port facilities, mediocre (at best) transit, and NIMBY power that's more or less unrivaled in the rest of the country which has suppressed real estate development to the detriment of all the people who would otherwise live there.

Or is San Francisco the Boston of the West? Eh, whatever.


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

The expectation is that this will be over 200m/656'. 1 Dalton at the Christian Science Center is set to rise in Q2 (broke ground a full year ago) and will be approximately 230m/755'. The Copley Place Tower is currently doing prep work in the Mass Pike tunnel, and will be 190m/626'.

There is expected to be a Pru to Hancock sized tower built this cycle at the Winthrop Square parking garage. (230-240m/750'-790' range)

North Station will have 2 towers, an office and a residential, both in the 150m range, and the podium is underway.

Congress St Garage will have 2 main towers (and a few smaller buildings), with the shorter residential expected to break ground this year at 166m/547'. The taller one is a gorgeous Pelli designed office tower, looking like around 189m/620' to the top.

There are also a handful of other projects in the 100m-150m range, including The Pierce which is approximately 111m/365', and will rise this year right near Fenway. (by far the tallest building in the area) There is no shortage of projects under 100m, particularly in the Seaport but also in Cambridge and around Huntington/Longwood (Northeastern and other colleges).

Many more projects are in the pipeline, some substantial, but if the bottom doesn't drop out again like in 2009 the above listed are the "sure things" we have going here for the next 3-4 years. If all goes to plan, this will wind up being the biggest highrise boom in Boston's history.

Currently the topped off Millennium Tower (209m/685') and topping off Nashua Street Residences by North Station/The Garden (137m/449') are already making major impacts on the skyline. In a few years Boston will feel like a totally different, much larger city than it ever has before. It's amazing what a few new peaks can do.


----------



## chjbolton (Feb 11, 2004)

Is the a 'skyline render' to give a sense of all those new projects somewhere?


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

DZH22 said:


> The expectation is that this will be over 200m/656'. 1 Dalton at the Christian Science Center is set to rise in Q2 (broke ground a full year ago) and will be approximately 230m/755'. The Copley Place Tower is currently doing prep work in the Mass Pike tunnel, and will be 190m/626'.
> 
> There is expected to be a Pru to Hancock sized tower built this cycle at the Winthrop Square parking garage. (230-240m/750'-790' range)
> 
> ...


Yeah this one could be a real corker!


----------



## citylover94 (Sep 24, 2015)

chjbolton said:


> Is the a 'skyline render' to give a sense of all those new projects somewhere?


Not that I have been able to find. I am working on adding some of these to google earth with massing models so I could post that on here once i finish adding the new proposals.


----------



## odurandina (Dec 7, 2015)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## odurandina (Dec 7, 2015)

Hyatt Boston Harbor view of what Boston might look like in a few years w/ South Station Tower, 1 Financial, 111 Federal, Millennium Tower, and 1 Bromfield, added... 
(and GCG towers increased slightly to correct scale).

i gotta brighten the lights on SST a bit. 'll repost it later.




http://i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y302/odurandina/uxvHZFh_zpsnmg4dbjf.jpg


----------



## Yackemflaber68 (Dec 3, 2014)

Comment
/


----------



## odurandina (Dec 7, 2015)

trying to improve the 180-300' list.

*news...*

1 Bromfield Street/Midwood Investment proposals submitted 59 stories 735'!! 
Back Bay Station Redevelopment/Boston Properties' proposals submitted! 
111 Federal St/Winthrop Sq moving forward. BRA will select winning development team by June... permitting by end of the year.
South Station Tower possible construction ~early 2017. 
40 Trinity getting closer to startup, and a 4th ~500’ tower in the West End near TD garden.
mass.gov is pushing the sale of 5.5 acre Southbay DOT/Kneeland Street sitel,


*proposed;* 

1. 1 Bromfield Street/Midwood Investment 59 stories *735' roof *(diagonally across from Millenium Tower.

2. Back Bay Station tower #1 34 stories *~428' roof *

3. Back Bay Parcel 15 #1/Weiner Ventures 31 stories *400' roof*

4. Back Bay Station tower #2 24 stories ~396' top. 

5. 45 Worthington/Equity Residential 35 stories ~387' loi

6. Tremont Crossing Tower #1 31 stories 365' top

7. 51 High Street 29 stories ~355' 

8. Back Bay Station tower #3 26 stories ~336'

9. 15 Harrison Avenue/Drago and Toscano/Chinatown hotel 26 stories ~336'

10. Tremont Crossing Tower #2 29 stories ~336'. 

11. Back Bay Station #3 28 stories ~336'

12 Back Bay Parcel 15 #2/Weiner Ventures 25 stories ~332'

13. Dudley Sqare mixed use residential tower 25 stories ~328' 

14. 436 Atlantic Ave/J Hook Lobster tower 24 stories 305'.

15. 533 Washington St/Canvas (high a/r thin condo tower) 30 stories 303'.

16. Tremont Tower 24 stories #3 280'. 

17. Landmark Development tower Brighton 278 feet ??


*approved, +/- .gov/on schedule, construction, topped, +/- cladding or completed;*

1. 1 Dalton Street/Four Seasons 61 stories *755' *(construction)

2. 111 Federal Street/Winthrop Garage *725-735' roof* +.gov BRA wants 'iconic tower.' 
will select winning development team by June... Permitting by end of the year. 

3. Millennium Tower 60 stories *685' tip* (cladding)

4. South Station Tower; 49 stories *678' roof *a few years out w/ .gov South Station re-do, Post Office relocation + track expansion... 

5. Govt Center (oval) office tower 43 stories + tall mech screen *~647' tip*... (approved)

6. Copley Place Tower 52 stories *625' roof* (site prep) 

7. Govt Center residential tower 45 stories *547' roof* (site prep)

8. TD Garden Tower 1 (office) ~21 stories over the podium *~505' roof* (podium construction 1-27-2016).

9. TD Garden Point 2 (resident tower) 45 stories *495' roof *(podium construction 1-27-2016) 

10. Garden Garage/Equity Residential 44 stories *485' roof* (approved)

11. Avalon North Station/121 Nashua Street 38 stories *450' roof* (cladding ~3-4 weeks)

12. Atlantic Wharf 32 stories *436' *(2011) 

13. 40 Trinity Place 33 stories *412'* (pre-construction)

14. 380 Stewart Street/John Hancock Tower #3 26 stories *390' tip* (approved).

15. 45 Province Street 31 Stories 367' (2009) 

16. The Pierce Fenway 30 stories 367' (construction)

17. South Station #2 (office) 24 stories 342' 

18. Govt Center #3 29 stories ~336' (approved ~2 years away)

19. 45 Stewart St/AVA Theatre District 29 stories 336' (2015) 

20. South Station #3 (residential) 28 stories 336'

21. The Kensington Apartments 27 stories 299' (2013)

22. Radian 26 stories 291' (2014)

23. 157 Berkeley Street/Liberty Mutual 22 stories 290' (2013)

24. 30 Dalton St 24 stories 286' (cladding Jan 2016)

25. 99 Kneeland Street/1 Greenway Tower/Chinatown 21 stories 262 Feet (2015)

26. 1350 Boylston/Skanska Fenway 18 stories 223' (construction)

27. Northestern Univ Grandmarc Tower 17 stories 200 feet completed (2014)


*stale;*

1. Harbor Garage/Don Chiofaro/Prudential 56 stories BRA rendered guidelines for 600'/900,000. thus ending the 2 tower idea. Chiofaro/Pru team say they need 1.1~1.2M sq ft w/ single 600' tower to proceed. Harbor/city/state process is implacable.


here's the first render for what might become Boston's 5th tallest. 

1 Bromfield St/Midwood Development 59 stories 735 feet....


----------



## Fushigidane88 (Aug 22, 2014)

seriously it depends on the situations, what gives?


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Downtown Crossing's One Bromfield: Is This the Year for the Giant Tower?*












> *New plans call for approximately 700-foot spire*
> 
> Plans to replace four low-rise buildings at Bromfield and Washington streets in busy, busy Downtown Crossing with a single tower stretch back to those prelapsarian days before the Great Recession. New York-based developer Midwood Investment & Development bought the parcels in the mid-2000s and set about with plans to construct a 28-story building with around 260 apartments and several floors of retail.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sgt_Pepper (Nov 16, 2013)

For those interested, a ton of really cool renders of this new proposal can be found here in this presentation...

http://www.bostonredevelopmentauthority.org/getattachment/913012ef-029f-4338-ac15-e78f1f04c3d5

I'd copy and paste a few of them directly into this thread, but I don't really know how, or if that's even allowed, haha!

Also isn't the proposed height of this building 683ft? Why does the description say 735ft?


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Sgt_Pepper said:


> For those interested, a ton of really cool renders of this new proposal can be found here in this presentation...
> 
> http://www.bostonredevelopmentauthority.org/getattachment/913012ef-029f-4338-ac15-e78f1f04c3d5
> 
> ...


The 683' figure is for the highest occupied floor. For the mechanical penthouse + crown, the allowable envelope is 735'. Actual and final height is TBD.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Praying that this one isn't cut down. Boston needs towers of this height; not necessarily much taller (yet), but if the city is eventually going to accommodate more people--which it should if wants to remain globally competitive--the bar of what constitutes "normal tallness" has to be raised to make room for as many ~100-200m towers as possible. Particularly considering how few plots will actually allow height, it's crucial to get it wherever we can.

And, within the context of the city, a design like this is borderline revolutionary.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Im glad Boston is getting so many 200m+ but I wish it would get a supertall at some point.

Of the Big 12, 8 will have supertalls by 2020:

Atlanta
Chicago
Houston
Los Angeles
Miami
New York
Philadelphia
San Francisco

The only ones lacking will be Boston, Dallas, Detroit and Washington


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, we can say almost with certainty that DC won't be getting one. Detroit might, by some miracle, at the end of our lifetimes. Dallas will probably depend on whether or not the city can sufficiently decouple its economy from the energy industry.

Boston, however, has the present demand for one. We all know it's just a matter of getting all the relevant parties to agree to a supertall, and that's where more skyscrapers of varying height will help, by getting stakeholders to see the positive role that they can play in the city's overall development. Once people adjust to more 200m+ skyscrapers, it'll just be that much easier to push a supertall through.


----------



## citylover94 (Sep 24, 2015)

It is silver colored glass with bronze colored metal. It's not the most common color but I don't see what is odd about it.


----------

